# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  Ranitomeya

## Daniel

Got 1.0.1 Ranitomeya imitator's "varaderos" and 1.0.1 R. Variabilis "highland". Here are some pics of them so far. The imitators are hiding right now so only got a pic of one.

----------


## Paul

The are so cute! I have 4 R. Ventrimaculatus 'Sean Stewart Line' and they are a blast to watch in the tank. Mine are still very skittish and run to the back of the tank when I get close, but will venture back out if I am patient enough. 

They are gorgeous, congrats on the new frogs!

----------

poison

----------


## Daniel



----------


## Daniel

> The are so cute! I have 4 R. Ventrimaculatus 'Sean Stewart Line' and they are a blast to watch in the tank. Mine are still very skittish and run to the back of the tank when I get close, but will venture back out if I am patient enough.   They are gorgeous, congrats on the new frogs!


  Thank Paul. So far the Variabilis are super active while the imitators are pretty shy. I heard the male Variabilis calling.

----------


## Carlos

Congrats on your new frogs Daniel  :Big Applause:  !  Just got a trio of Varaderos myself and they are awesome little frogs  :Smile:  !

----------


## Daniel

> Congrats on your new frogs Daniel  !  Just got a trio of Varaderos myself and they are awesome little frogs  !


Thanks, Carlos. Really excited to have these guys. Congrats on yours as well. Got any pics?

----------

Mentat

----------


## Carlos

> Thanks, Carlos. Really excited to have these guys. Congrats on yours as well. Got any pics?


Not yet; they are in a quarantine enclosure and just traveled for nine hours two days ago.  Will try some pics of them and the Budgett from Hamburg PA show soon  :Smile:  !

----------


## Daniel

Cool can't wait to see them.

----------


## Lynn

Congratulations Daniel.  They are beautiful ....of course !  :Smile: 

I just love the variabilis.

----------


## Daniel

Thank you, Lynn :-). The variabilis are always out and about .

----------


## Heather

Adorable  :Smile: .

----------


## Daniel

They sure are lol. The Imitators have cute little baby faces.

----------


## Daniel



----------


## Daniel

The variabilis are very bold.

----------


## Daniel

Finally got a pic of this sucker calling

----------


## Lynn

Daniel ---of course he is just adorable.
Aren't the imis so entertaining!
Enjoy!

*Watch out* for escape attempts. They are very clever!
 :Butterfly:

----------


## Daniel

Haha, thanks for the late warning, Lynn  :Stick Out Tongue: . One of them escaped the first day while the original owner was showing me them. Than again the other day while I was putting fruit flies in. I get so scared that I'm gonna squash the little things when I try to catch them.

----------


## Lynn

> Haha, thanks for the late warning, Lynn . One of them escaped the first day while the original owner was showing me them. Than again the other day while I was putting fruit flies in. I get so scared that I'm gonna squash the little things when I try to catch them.


Yikes! I get scared too  :Frog Surprise: 

I count heads! I have a female that rides the door of the exo!
You will have more tricks up your sleeve then them  :Big Grin: 
Just develop good habits of knowing where they are before you open.
Be sure there are no small openings anywhere; they WILL find them.

Warning!  Never work on, do a big cleaning, or planting in the tank when they are in it.
Set up a temp container, use a turkey baster to move them before your work. 
Just put some - flat- wet paper towel on the bottom of the temp set up. 

I cleaned ( weeded / pruned)  and did some planting in 2 tanks this AM --- for the imitators and the auratus.
I used to think it would stress them out to move them.

But it stresses me out more NOT to  :Big Grin:  
So....... out they went .......... back in when I was done ----- safe and sound !!

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Daniel

Quick question. My 100% male Variabilis is chasing the other variabilis around and croaking as he is doing so. I have not heard any calling coming from the other one and I have not seen any fighting. Does this sound like a male displaying for the female?

----------


## Heather

It sounds likely. Hopefully he's not driving her crazy, lol!

----------


## Carlos

Really like those _I. variabilis "_Highland"; maybe next year will try to get some  :Smile:  .

----------


## Daniel

These varadero are to fast. Can't get any good pics.

----------


## Paul

I might have to get some of these. I have 2 r. Vents and they are so shy I only see them if I look in their known hiding spots :/ I have never seen them eat. It almost like they wait till I leave or wait for food to come to them.

----------


## Daniel

Just got my first clutch from the variabilis :-)

----------


## Amy

Congrats!!

----------


## Paul

Congrats!

----------


## Strider18

Sweet! Keep us updated!

0.0.1 PCf
Soon to come 0.0.4 Phyllobates bicolor  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carlos

Good job Daniel  :Big Applause:  !

----------


## Daniel

Thank you guys. These are my first dart eggs. They are huge compared to a whites.

----------


## Paul

Hope you have better luck than I have had so far with my R. Vents.  :Smile:

----------


## Lynn

That's great ! 
_Chime in_...........let us know if you need any help.
Are you planning to pull them or let the the parents raise them?
Sometimes the first is not fertilized  :Frown: 

You will want to collect your tadpole water supplies:

I use:
distilled water
Indian almond leaves ( check NEHerp)
Tetra "black water" extract - aquarium supply

 :Butterfly:

----------


## Daniel

You cursed me, Lynn. 

Don't think these eggs are any good. They have a fuzzy look to them. I was gonna let the parents care for them. 

I got almond leaves somewhere around here. Ill have to get the tetra. 

Thanks for the Info.

----------


## Daniel

Just got a second clutch and they look much better than the first.

----------


## Daniel

Seeing development in the second clutch.

----------


## Paul

Good Luck Daniel!

----------


## Strider18

Good luck!!! Hope they turn out well!

0.0.1 PCf
Soon to come 0.0.4 Phyllobates bicolor  :Big Grin:

----------

